# Clover Honey……not🙂



## GFWestTexas (Jul 10, 2021)

That makes you a honest person, I love it and it’s very true.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

If you are in South Dakota/North Dakota, you very well can have clover honey, indeed.
Amounts of Sweet clover I saw there are huge in certain places and it is very much predominant.

But at my place, while the Sweet clover is pretty much carries July, I would not call my honey "clover honey" - around here "wildflower honey" is more appropriate label.


----------



## GFWestTexas (Jul 10, 2021)

GregV said:


> around here "wildflower honey" is more appropriate label.


For sure around here as well.


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

GregV said:


> If you are in South Dakota/North Dakota, you very well can have clover honey, indeed.
> Amounts of Sweet clover I saw there are huge in certain places and it is very much predominant.
> 
> But at my place, while the Sweet clover is pretty much carries July, I would not call my honey "clover honey" - around here "wildflower honey" is more appropriate label.





GregV said:


> If you are in South Dakota/North Dakota, you very well can have clover honey, indeed.
> Amounts of Sweet clover I saw there are huge in certain places and it is very much predominant.
> 
> But at my place, while the Sweet clover is pretty much carries July, I would not call my honey "clover honey" - around here "wildflower honey" is more appropriate label.


It is predominant in a lot of places. Here in East Tennessee I know of no places it would be the only nectar source in an eight mile radius.🙂


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Bees will only fly as far as needed to keep the current foraging work force busy with the most energy producing nectar around. So, if they can all be kept busy within a few or more acres of solid clover planting, they will not be flying out 3-4 miles in any direction, they'll stay closer in to the high energy content clover. Bees are very energy efficient nectar collecting insects, they don't expend energy for something far away if good can be found closer. I'm not saying that the person was right or wrong to call it clover honey, but you see what I'm saying here, it could be, depending on the circumstances, that it is or mostly is clover honey. Of course the opposite can also be true, it could be there was not enough clover close by to cause the honey to be mostly all clover. Just posting to give something to think about.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Clover honey is possible in some Northern states, but pretty much no where else that I've ever seen.

We get monofloral honeys around here, but is it ever 100%? 

Never.

It's ALWAYS a mix, but as long as the % is above 70% or so, I believe that's the legal definition used for things like Manuka.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

username00101 said:


> We get monofloral honeys around here, but is it ever 100%?
> 
> Never.
> 
> It's ALWAYS a mix, but as long as the % is above 70% or so, I believe that's the legal definition used for things like Manuka.


Just to clarify - mono-floral is never 100% (because it is impossible anyway).
In Russia they define the "mono-floral" as percentage of predominant of pollen grains found in a honey sample.
I am not going to google that, but somewhere around 70% it is indeed if I recall.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

fadder said:


> It is predominant in a lot of places. Here in East Tennessee I know of no places it would be the only nectar source in an eight mile radius.🙂


However, in the Dakotas, in most places all you really see for miles - Sweet clover and not much else. Them having so much clover has to do with land restorations I believe. This is very different from just "predominant" in most places.
You indeed can have clover honey if you want it (in fact, you may have no choice BUT clover honey).

Similar in Montana - miles and miles of knapweed and nothing else.
I've bough knapweed honey and you could tell it was very different (in very good sense).


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

Here in East Tennessee my honey comes from pretty much everything, trees, flowers , blackberry. My neighbor brought me some honey that was supposedly from “killer” bees in Arizona. I think it was supposed to be from mesquite. It was totally different but I didn’t really care for it.


----------

